# Arsenal "Strike One"



## melie (Jan 17, 2007)

This is a new handgun coming out of a Russian factory and supposedly available for sale in the U.S. this month. (September) Has anyone here heard any more news?

thanks,
Mark


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Found quite a few reviews for this Russian/Italian handgun. This link has a super-corny ad vid.

All I know is, I certainly would prefer the "Strike One" pistol over the "Strike Three" version. I hope the gun is better than the name. 

http://www.unfinishedman.com/arsenal-firearms-strike-one-pistol/


----------



## melie (Jan 17, 2007)

Easz_CZ

Thanks for the info. There will be one in my safe as soon as they go on sale.

Could have been worse. They could have called it "ball one" I suppose.

Mark


----------

